# 09 FI Brute 750 help!



## Preston Mason (Nov 26, 2018)

Hey Gents,

My brute started sputtering, and wouldn't go more than 30mph. I replaced the fuel pump, Spark Plugs, and sonic cleaned the injectors. Now it won't start on its own but will with a bit of starting fluid but quickly dies. It has fire, fuel pressure, and all fuses are good. No lights on the dash, and no codes? I am at a loss what am i missing? Thanks for any replies for help.


----------

